# why can't people act their age?



## lorenzo08 (Aug 22, 2008)

don't know what has been going on lately, but I think people need to chill and grow up.

one person said something that worried me and I've been wondering about it. I finally took the time to find it in the rules, and it turns out to be ok, and words were twisted. thought we weren't safe posting on here, but hopefully we still are. hope the staff sticks up for us if anything ever came up.



> We at this discussion forum also reserve the right to reveal your identity (or whatever information we know about you) in the event of a complaint or legal action arising from any message posted by you (*this does not include growing of marijuana*, this does include harrassment, stalking, child pornography etc....).


maybe people can talk maturely in this thread? if not, don't bother posting.


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

they post that because if there are charges from an incident they have no choice but to give the info unless they want to be charged also. i wouldn`t want to get charged for some stupid stuff that happens between 2 members.

i totly agree with you on the grow up stuff.


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

I feel most people here act their age considering about 40% if not more of the members here are kids who live with there parents and are under 18.


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

you nailed it girl


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a dude by the way bonz!


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Things will cool down... wait till you see the new stuff coming for RIU


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry gana, just figured with the baby part. sorry buddy, dude. lol i think i said it earlier. oops
thx mr riu, just in time for my membershipo to be sent then.

how about having an icon on the moderators so we know who they are?


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah no problem. I was given this nickname by some jamaican guys when I was there on vacation. I can see how it can be confusing!!


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

i geusse it`s the same for mine ( bonz) people think i`m a little skinny guy, but i`m 6' 6" and 230 pounds. i got mine from when i did the muoy tai, i tended to break apponants bones a bit.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2008)

im with ganja,i think most do act ther age.im in my my 40s and cant understand half of the slang and crazy sayings.and the 1 guy that had over 1k post in 15 days thats just crazy mane, lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 24, 2008)

bonz the moderators have their icon that says staff.


----------



## gangjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah, it took me 4 months to get 1,000 posts!


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

ah. i was on another one of our wonderfull discusions( arguments) and these members were saying they were sick of this certain mod stiking his nose in there and i didn`t see anything saying he was a staff or mod. mabee he used to be and no longer is


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

bonz said:


> ah. i was on another one of our wonderfull discusions( arguments) and these members were saying they were sick of this certain mod stiking his nose in there and i didn`t see anything saying he was a staff or mod. mabee he used to be and no longer is


Are you talking about Growtech? He is a chat mod. Not a mod on the forums.


----------



## steveg (Aug 24, 2008)

hi im living france im 42 and still triying


----------



## steveg (Aug 24, 2008)

steve how do i know when honneys done?


----------



## bonz (Aug 24, 2008)

that would be the one, so chat mods dont have the icon?


"hi im living france im 42 and still triying"

keep trying


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2008)

bonz said:


> that would be the one, so chat mods dont have the icon?
> 
> In chat he does, lol.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 27, 2008)

steveg said:


> hi im living france im 42 and still triying





steveg said:


> steve how do i know when honneys done?


lol off topic but is this guy talking to himself here? or am i just so baked iv missed something?  lmao


----------



## skunkdog (Aug 27, 2008)

if i acted my age i would just feel old,,,,,,weres the fun in that????


----------



## bonz (Aug 27, 2008)

he`s waiting for the honey to be done. what that dosn`t make sense?

no just kiding, i think someone left the door open?


----------

